# Use this HTS on my TV broadcast?



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

Hi is it possible for me to use this home theater system on my tv broadcasts, i have io digital cable and a panasonic plasma screen tv, i want to be able to use the home theater system not only when watching DVDs but also when watch regular TV, thanks in advanced


http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BRAVIA-D...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1203466794&sr=8-1


If its not possible, could it be done with a receiver cause i do have one

Thanks in advanced


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

You should be able to get by with the receiver you already have, and it's usually as simple as taking the optical output like TOSlink or SP/DIF to the back of the compatible receiver. If your receiver is dated and you don't care about multichannel audio, you can take the audio out from the back of the TV and connect it via RCA cable to the input of the receiver.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Fox nailed it there. I recently bought a new HDTV and that had an effect on how I connect things. I also had digital cable installed and tha threw more components into an already crammed setup.

Current setup:

Cable Box-----HDMI to TV for video, coaxial digital to receiver for audio
XBox 360-----Component to TV for video, TOS-Link optical to receiver for audio
Playstation 2-----Component to TV for video, TOS-Link optical to reciever for audio
Wii-----S-Video combo cable to receiver for video and audio
SNES-----S-Video combo cable to reciever for video and audio
PC-----DVI to HDMI connected to TV for video, RCA to phono analog cable connected to TV for audio

I don't have any of the outputs on the TV being used as I haven't found a need for them yet.


----------



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

it worked! you guys were right, thank you so much!


----------

